# Copying from Sky+ box to....?



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I'd like to copy some programmes from my Sky+ box to free up some space. But I dont have any devices to copy the programmes onto. I used to have a dvd recorder with hard drive that used to do the job nicely, but dont have that now.

So, whats the cheapest device for copying programmes onto so I can keep the recordings? And is there any way of getting the recordings into a format that will allow me to put them onto say an external HD for my laptop/PS3?


----------



## RalphWiggam (Apr 10, 2013)

I don't think there is a way to get directly off harddrive as its encrypted. I guess you may be able to get a dvr or dvr type card to attach to a pc that captures the signal but would mean playing the film etc all the way through in real time


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

As above. Sure the only way is to copy to dvr.


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

I am not familiar with the SKY+ box. Does it have a usb port and do you know the file type it stores in .rec iso etc? Copy+ to transfer the files to a larger drive might work if you are on a pc
Can you not load them to your laptop or to another drive and then use something like MPEG streamclip to convert them into a format that will play.
Data transfer may be quicker if you can take the drive from the Sky box and plug it into your PC either directly or with a caddy.
I put a larger 2TB drives in both my Topfield and Humax boxes. The Topfield uses Altair to transfer the files across and is easy to use. The Humax was more difficult. In fact thinking about it I cannot remember how I did it but it was eventually possible.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I use a DVR and thence to DVD, or of course you could record direct to DVD using the same device but I prefer to edit out commercials etc. first.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

The Sky+ box will only connect to a recording device via scart (or HDMI?). I did used to have a DVD recorder and used to do as DW58 says, copy to its HD, edit, then copy to disc. Maybe I will have to buy another one?

I guess once its on a dvd disc, I could copy it over to my laptop and convert the file format if need.

I just need to find a cheap dvd recorder with a HD I guess.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Surely you can simply play the DVD on your MacBook Pro rather than fill its HDD with films/TV programs - or have you done as I have and installed an SSD where the HDD used to be and put the HDD in the optical drive bay?

I have a slimline USB optical drive caddy so can still use the optical drive.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

DW58 said:


> Surely you can simply play the DVD on your MacBook Pro rather than fill its HDD with films/TV programs - or have you done as I have and installed an SSD where the HDD used to be and put the HDD in the optical drive bay?
> 
> I have a slimline USB optical drive caddy so can still use the optical drive.


Yes I can, but I was thinking about copying the dvd onto my macbook and then converting the file to mp4/avi, so I can then copy it over to my PS3/iPhone etc


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

Sky simply records the encrypted stream as received from the satellite, therefore you cannot convert or replay the encrypted data stored on the disc even if you copy them to another drive. Your box uses your viewing card to decrypt the files when you view them, so the only way of copying the files is to "capture" the AV signal from the box during viewing either onto an external recorder or use a capture card to record onto your PC.


----------



## RalphWiggam (Apr 10, 2013)

Check out the link below maybe this would be useful. Not a chep solution but much easier for what u want to do

http://www.blackmagicdesign.com/uk/products/intensity/


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

shl-kelso said:


> Sky simply records the encrypted stream as received from the satellite, therefore you cannot convert or replay the encrypted data stored on the disc even if you copy them to another drive. Your box uses your viewing card to decrypt the files when you view them, so the only way of copying the files is to "capture" the AV signal from the box during viewing either onto an external recorder or use a capture card to record onto your PC.


So how come I've been doing it for years using the method described above? It's perfectly simple - set the DVR to "record" whilst playing back the program on the Sky+ box, simples


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

DW58 said:


> So how come I've been doing it for years using the method described above? It's perfectly simple - set the DVR to "record" whilst playing back the program on the Sky+ box, simples


The method he has described is your method


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

matthewt23 said:


> The method he has described is your method


Must be the language barrier then because it was as clear as mud to me


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

I simply meant that you cannot copy data files directly off your Sky box hard drive (because of the encryption), but you can record the analogue AV signal on an external recorder or PC capture card as you watch the program from your Sky box


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Not sure if the 'Copy' function on the Sky box only allows you to record non sky channels? Im sure it didnt used to allow me to copy over Sky Movie recordings? But I could copy everything else.

Ive actually just purchased a 2nd hand Panasonic DVD recorder (exact same as I used to have). I can now copy the BBC programmes I have stored on my Sky box. But the Panasonic is an old/barbaric machine by todays standards and doesn't record the High Def picture from Sky.

So, for keeping high def recordings from say, BBC HD etc, should I be looking to record them onto my Sky box and then copy over to a new recording device, or should I just buy a DVD recorder with FreeSat/FreeView and record straight onto that? Ultimately I would like to have the recordings as a file, to put on my laptop/PS3 etc.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

How do you access the "copy" function?


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Open the Planner page with all your recordings, at the bottom of the screen are some colour coded options - 'Yellow = Delete', 'Blue = Keep' etc. Press the right arrow on your sky remote to reveal two more options, one of which is Copy. Before pressing Select on your remote, start recording on your other device, then press Select on your Sky remote. The footage will play real time whilst your other device records it.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Ah, right - In the past I've just recorded on my HDR whilst playing the recoded content, I'm assuming that's the same in effect. It's a shame such copying to the HDR can't be done in the background.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Yes I guess it's exactly the same. Background copying would be perfect.


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

cool to know...:thumb:
i have a sony HD recorder and didn't realise i could record from my skyhd box...

never had all this malarky with videos mind...


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Edit: I was wrong. Lol


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

sfstu said:


> cool to know...:thumb:
> i have a sony HD recorder and didn't realise i could record from my skyhd box...
> 
> never had all this malarky with videos mind...


I'm sure there will be certain content that Sky won't let you copy, such as Sky Movies etc.


----------

